# Rest in peace Aria 1993-2010



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Well today I said goodbye to my old friend. We had a nice afternoon with sausage sandwiches and long pets before she went to the Bridge. The Vet made me feel a lot better about the decision and she went very peacefully to sleep. She was the funniest, most opinionated, tough little girl to the very end of her 17 years. I miss her like absolute crazy, there will never be another dog like her.
Run free baby girl and catch those wascally wabbits:halogsd:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww I am so sorry.=(
*gives e-hug*

Eat some ice cream. She can play with my dogs who passed way a few years ago.See she already has friends!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry for your loss  Aria sounds like a wonderful girl (((hugs)))


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, 17 yrs. What a great life she must have had with a caring famiy.


----------



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

She was absolutely my firstborn furbaby. 

Ari was a rescue, a bad breeding by two people who had a rescue dog they bred. (How they got the dog from the rescue without her being spayed is beyond me.) She was this tiny runt surrounded by full-grown Rottweilers and pitts, who she had to battle for food. Even though my head said don't take her I couldn't leave her there so I paid 100 bucks for this little piss-ant with a round wormy belly and a big attitude.
She was very hyper, needed a "job" and tons of socialization work. We literally took her EVERYWHERE: camping, Art Fair, pet store, dog park, ice cream place, anywhere we were allowed. With much work she blossomed into a frisbee catching, occasional hotdog swiping, argumentative, part-time alarm clock, and she was this way up until about three years ago, she started to slow down. She just had the best funniest personality, something I think only shepherds really have, (even thought she was a belgian shepherd) She would literally argue with you when she didn't like what you were doing (especially when she got reprimanded) Othertimes she would literally be embarassed (pictures with Santa) She was the best dog I ever had. Irreplacable!


----------

